# Réinstallation Safari ?



## Nanaky (1 Juillet 2007)

Voila mon probleme :

J'ai installé il ya une semaine la Maj 10.4.10. Jusque là tous roulais.
Pourtant je suis parti une semaine en vacance ( J'avais éteint mon Imac), et depuis que je suis rentré Safari ne fait que planter au démarrage. Pas moyen de rester plus de 10 seconde et il plante (avec le message "rapport"). J'ai fait toute les nettoyage et maintenance possible avec Onyx, j'ai changé ma page de démarrage, bref je crois avoir tout tenté. 
Maintenant est ce qu'il faut que je réinstalle Safari ? Et si c'est possible comment ?
A moin qu'il n'existe une autre solution ?

Merci bien


----------



## Dramis (1 Juillet 2007)

Essaye de supprimer les préférences de safari.  Réinstaller te servira a rien, tu peux aussi jeter un oeil dans la console pour voir ce qui fait planter safari au démarrage.


----------



## da capo (1 Juillet 2007)

Si tu as un autre compte utilisateur sur cette machine, essaie Safari. S'il fonctionne, c'est que le fichier de pr&#233;f&#233;rences est assez certainement corrompu.


Donc dans ta session habituelle (avec Safari non lanc&#233 :
Il suffira de le rep&#233;rer com.apple.safari.plist dans TaMaison/Bliblioth&#232;que/pr&#233;f&#233;rences

de le glisser sur le bureau et de relancer Safari.


----------



## Nanaky (1 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Si tu as un autre compte utilisateur sur cette machine, essaie Safari. S'il fonctionne, c'est que le fichier de préférences est assez certainement corrompu.
> 
> 
> Donc dans ta session habituelle (avec Safari non lancé) :
> ...



Je viens de tenter, ça ne marche pas, Safari quitte toujours inopinément


----------



## da capo (1 Juillet 2007)

tu as fait quoi ?

essay&#233; sur un autre compte ? effac&#233; les prefs ?


----------



## Nanaky (1 Juillet 2007)

les deux !


----------



## Gilles99 (1 Juillet 2007)

Avec Pacifist (versiontracker) vous pouvez r&#233;-installer Safari
si vous avez le DVD de votre Mac ou CD/DVD de Tiger


----------



## Nanaky (1 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour l'infos, mais j'aurai penser qu'il existai une solution qui ne fasse appel à aucun autre logiciel !
Mais surtout , comment cela a pu arriver alors que l'ordinateur est résté étein pendant mon absence


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Juillet 2007)

Apparemment il y a un autre solution si Safari est parti &#224; la corbeille. 

1) Ins&#233;rer le CD / DVD n&#176;1 d'installation d'OS X
2) Trouver _Optional Installs_
3) Cocher Safari

...et rouler jeunesse.

Personnellement j'ai jamais essay&#233;, mais d'autres ont r&#233;ussis &#224; le r&#233;installer comme &#231;a.


----------



## Nanaky (1 Juillet 2007)

&#231;a marche toujours pas, m&#234;me avec le CD ...


----------



## ntx (1 Juillet 2007)

Tu n'aurais pas installer Safari 3 ?


----------



## Calor45 (1 Juillet 2007)

Nanaky!
C'est tr&#233;s &#233;trange, je suis dans le m&#234;me cas que toi !!!!
J'ai install&#233; la 10.4.10 moi aussi, je suis parti en week end en prenant soin d'&#233;teindre le mac a mon d&#233;part. Ce soir je rentre et Safari plante comme une ***** au d&#233;marrage, la fen&#234;tre du navigateur s'ouvre, ma page d'acceuil se charge p&#233;niblement ( google ) et 2 sec apr&#233;s CRASH !!
Je n'avais qu'un seul plugin d'install&#233; "PitHelmet" que j'ai pris soin de d&#233;sactiv&#233;, j'ai aussi tent&#233; un maintenance, une r&#233;paration des autorisations, la mise a jour s&#233;curit&#233; de cette semaine et quelques d&#233;marrages= Rien n'y fait.
J'ai toujours le navigateur Shiira pour me d&#233;panner mais voil&#224; mes signets sont sous Safari. Help!!
PS : Je n'ai pas install&#233; de Safari 3 ( m&#234;me pas t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; )


----------



## ntx (1 Juillet 2007)

Et que racontent les logs ?


----------



## Nanaky (1 Juillet 2007)

Et bien justement safari 3

Figurez vous que j'ai tenter de l'installer, et là miracle, ça remarche !
Bon je sais qu'il s'agit d'une béta avec les risques que cela comporte, mais en attendant safari 3 fonctionne parfaitement...pour l'instant...


----------



## Calor45 (2 Juillet 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Et que racontent les logs ?



Hé bien pas grand chose ( à part un kernel fault ), je t'en ai envoyé une partie en MP.


----------



## Calor45 (2 Juillet 2007)

Voici le résultat de mes petites expériences :
Si j'installe la Béta de Safari 3 PLUS AUCUN PROBLEME, je désinstall et vlan ça replante.
Je ne peux pas garder la béta de safari 3 parce que j'ai un petit plugin sympa qui ne marche pas sur la béta. C'est bien génant tout ça.


----------



## ntx (2 Juillet 2007)

Apparemment d'apr&#232;s tes logs, une des librairies de base de Mac OSX est &#224; l'origine du crash. Elle a du &#234;tre modifi&#233;e par l'installation de Safari 3, et le bug corrig&#233;. Maintenant la question est pourquoi cela n'arrive que chez toi si c'est un bug de l'OS ? Ton installation ? Ton petit plug-in sympa : il ne mettrait pas le souk avec 10.4.10


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2007)

Nanaky a dit:


> ça marche toujours pas, même avec le CD ...


Pour réinstaller un logiciel avec le DVD d'installation via Optional Install, il faut impérativement se débarrasser avant du .pkg correspondant dans ./Bibliothèque/Receipts.


----------



## Marcmaniac (2 Juillet 2007)

M&#234;me probl&#232;me que vous !
Apr&#232;s lancement de safari, quelques secondes puis, plantage !
Je cherche et je vous dis !


----------



## Marcmaniac (2 Juillet 2007)

J'ai installer safari 3 et tout marche nikel par contre, c'est une version anglaise et ma femme n'est pas contente ..
Y a pas une solution ?


----------



## Nanaky (2 Juillet 2007)

Personnellement je n'avais aucun plug-in installé, donc cela ne doit pas être l'origine du problème (on est déjà 3 à l'avoir...)


----------



## gizmo65 (2 Juillet 2007)

et bien bonjour à tous,

exactement même problème !!!! je pars de suisse, vais 4 jours à disneyland Paris, éteins mon powerbook. Je reviens et hop Safari plante à chaque fois, safari a quitté inopinément blabla, très énervant d'autant plus que tout fonctionnait à merveille.
Si je trouve la soluce, ce que je doute vu mes connaissances informatiques et bien je vous fais signe !


----------



## ange (2 Juillet 2007)

Je me joins à vous pour le même problème. (5 sec puis plantage) mais :
- je n'ai jamais installé Safari 3
- je n'ai pas installé récemment de plug-in
- j'avais le même soucis en 10.4.9 et maintenant 10.4.10 (dans le doute j'ai mis à jour....)

et pour l'instant, la seule parade que j'ai trouvé : débrancher le cable Ethernet relié à ma freebox au démarrage de Safari, puis remettre le cable (j'ai trouvé l'idée car dans le rapport, j'ai vu qu'il y a eu 3 tentatives de connexion ou quelquechose comme cela). En effet, cela marche/dépanne, mais ce n'est pas terrible.

Qui aurait des idées avec ces remarques ?

Ange


----------



## ange (2 Juillet 2007)

Safari plante alors que ma page d'accueil est vide.

Safari sur le m&#234;me ordi mais avec le compte de mon fils ne plante pas m&#234;me connect&#233; au modem (msg d'alerte au lancement indiquant un pb  SIMBL, plug in non trouv&#233;/install&#233;, mais je crois que mon fils a ce message depuis longtemps ?!?)

virer mes prefs de safari n'ont rien chang&#233; au pb... (bien que suivant le compte, je n'ai pas la m&#234;me r&#233;action....)

Merci de votre aide ! Qu'est-ce qui peut &#234;tre propre &#224; un compte et qui fait planter Safari de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re chez plusieurs personnes sur des ordi diff&#233;rents, et ce, sur le lancement alors qu'aucune page n'est encore charg&#233;e ?


----------



## gizmo65 (2 Juillet 2007)

En attendant, j'ai réinstallé la version 2.0 depuis le disque d'installation et tout refonctionne parfaitement. jusqu'à quand ??? !!!
bonne fin de soirée


----------



## ntx (2 Juillet 2007)

ange a dit:


> j'ai trouv&#233; l'id&#233;e car dans le rapport, j'ai vu qu'il y a eu 3 tentatives de connexion ou quelquechose comme cela


Tu as aussi &#231;a dans ton log :

```
Thread 2 Crashed:
[B]0 <<00000000>> 0xfffeff20 objc_msgSend_rtp + 32
1 com.apple.Foundation 0x92c0f630 -[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionInternal) _wasRedirectedToRequest:redirectResponse:] + 424
2 com.apple.Foundation 0x92c0e06c -[NSConnectionHTTPURLProtocol attemptRetryAfter3xxResponse] + 620
[/B]3 com.apple.Foundation 0x92d2135c -[NSConnectionHTTPURLProtocol performHTTPHeaderRead] + 696
4 com.apple.Foundation 0x92c0d668 readStreamCallback2 + 116
5 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9082af3c _CFStreamSignalEventSynch + 332
6 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x907de4fc __CFRunLoopDoSources0 + 384
7 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x907dda2c __CFRunLoopRun + 452
8 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x907dd4ac CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 268
9 com.apple.Foundation 0x92c076a8 +[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionInternal) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 264
10 com.apple.Foundation 0x92be01a0 forkThreadForFunction + 108
11 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9002bd08 _pthread_body + 96
```
Si oui, &#231;a commence &#224; ressembler &#224; une &#233;pid&#233;mie. Il faudrait peut &#234;tre que vous envoyiez tous votre rapport de crash &#224; Apple.  On dirait une correction dans Safari 3 qui n'a pas &#233;t&#233; report&#233;e dans la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour de Mac OSX.


----------



## Calor45 (2 Juillet 2007)

&#231;a fait plus de 24H et toujours pas de vraie solution en vue :

@ntx J'ai tout de suite pens&#233; au plugin j'ai essay&#233; de le vir&#233; pour voir mais pas de changement.

Depuis hier j'ai :
- Nettoyage des autorisations + maintenance et onyx
- Vir&#233; le plugin ( pithelmet, install&#233; depuis + d'un an sans soucis )
- Reinstall&#233; la Combo 10.4.10 PPC
- Red&#233;marr&#233; x fois
- Install&#233; la b&#233;ta de Safari 3 -> l&#224; &#231;a marche mais bye bye mon plugin antipub (pithelmet).
  Je d&#233;sinstall la b&#233;ta et les probl&#232;mes recommence avec Safari 2.0.4 grrrr

J'ai install&#233; : Camino, Shiira, Firefox mais aucun ne me plait et bonjour la lourdeur de FF sur mon mini G4.

D'apr&#233;s ce que j'ai pu voir sur d'autres forums c'est toujours la m&#234;me histoire :
Tout va bien, on &#233;teint le mac pendant un moment on rallume et l&#224; impossible de lancer Safari plantage assur&#233; dans les 5 sec qui suive le chargement de la page d'accueil ( google chez moi ) et pareil avec une page vierge.

J'aurais jamais du faire cette mise &#224; jour si vite, &#231;a m'apprendra !


----------



## ange (3 Juillet 2007)

*@ntx*
en effet, j'ai cela dans mon rapport :


```
Thread 2 Crashed:
0   <<00000000>> 	0xfffeff20 objc_msgSend_rtp + 32
1   com.apple.Foundation     	0x92c0d630 -[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionInternal) _wasRedirectedToRequest:redirectResponse:] + 424
2   com.apple.Foundation     	0x92c0c06c -[NSConnectionHTTPURLProtocol attemptRetryAfter3xxResponse] + 620
3   com.apple.Foundation     	0x92d1f35c -[NSConnectionHTTPURLProtocol performHTTPHeaderRead] + 696
4   com.apple.Foundation     	0x92c0b668 readStreamCallback2 + 116
5   com.apple.CoreFoundation 	0x9082af3c _CFStreamSignalEventSynch + 332
6   com.apple.CoreFoundation 	0x907de4fc __CFRunLoopDoSources0 + 384
7   com.apple.CoreFoundation 	0x907dda2c __CFRunLoopRun + 452
8   com.apple.CoreFoundation 	0x907dd4ac CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 268
9   com.apple.Foundation     	0x92c056a8 +[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionInternal) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 264
10  com.apple.Foundation     	0x92bde1a0 forkThreadForFunction + 108
11  libSystem.B.dylib        	0x9002bd08 _pthread_body + 96
```

Donc même symptômes....

*@ Calor45:*
1) pour te rassurer (si on peut dire), j'avais le pb en 10.4.9, et c'est pour cela que j'ai installé la .10 ... pour rien, toujours le problème...

2) as-tu testé ma manip de lancer Safari sans connexion extérieure ?

3) pour info, mon mac n'avait pas été arrêté un temps pour faire apparaitre le problème. Par contre, depuis quelques temps, je dois redemarrer mon mac un plus souvent qu'à l'habitude : il se bloque (je dis uniquement cela pour ceux qui ont le soucis avec le démarrage de Safari, si ils ont eu les mêmes symptomes ?)

*à tous:*
Je vais me faire lyncher  , mais on dirait presque un virus (plusieurs à avoir ce pb au même moment, sans install partculière, plantage sur un accès vers l'extérieur non voulu(qui dans Safari cherche à se connecter à l'extérieur à notre insu?.....


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2007)

A tout hasard, la mise &#224; jour de s&#233;curit&#233; 2007-006, vous l'avez fa&#238;te ? Elle concerne WebKit entre autre...

Elle n'est pas n&#233;cessaire si on a install&#233; Safari 3 b&#234;ta mais si vous le d&#233;sinstallez...


----------



## Calor45 (3 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,
J'avais fait la mise à jour sécurité avant l'installation de Safari 3.
Effectivement cette mise à jour peut être la source de nos problèmes.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2007)

Une dernière précision :

Lorsque vous ré-installez une mise à jour combo, pensez à virer le .pkg si vous l'aviez déjà installé, sinon cela ne sert à rien.


----------



## 2-fre (3 Juillet 2007)

ange a dit:


> Je me joins à vous pour le même problème. (5 sec puis plantage) mais :
> - je n'ai jamais installé Safari 3
> - je n'ai pas installé récemment de plug-in



et un de plus....
même problème depuis ce matin... supp le fichier pref, ne fait rien... suis tjr en 10.4.9


----------



## ntx (3 Juillet 2007)

ange a dit:


> *à tous:*
> Je vais me faire lyncher  , mais on dirait presque un virus (plusieurs à avoir ce pb au même moment, sans install partculière, plantage sur un accès vers l'extérieur non voulu(qui dans Safari cherche à se connecter à l'extérieur à notre insu?.....


Je te rassure ce n'est pas un virus, c'est un bug dans Foundation.framework. Maintenant vu toutes les mises à jour récentes ajoutées aux installations de Safari 3, ça devient dur de voir d'où vient le bug.
J'essayerais de réinstaller Mac OSX 10.4.10 et Safari 2. Ca devrait remettre tout cela d'aplomb vu que la grande majorité des Macusers ne sont pas touchés.


----------



## 2-fre (3 Juillet 2007)

Effectivement si on lance safari sans connexion, puis connexion.... tous fonctionne a merveille

Si connexion ouverte et lancement de safari... ca bug
C super penible

Thread 2 Crashed:
0   libobjc.A.dylib          	0x90a594c7 objc_msgSend + 23
1   com.apple.Foundation     	0x9285358d -[NSHTTPURLProtocol retryWithRedirectedURLAndResultCode:] + 672
2   com.apple.Foundation     	0x928532e1 -[NSConnectionHTTPURLProtocol attemptRetryAfter3xxResponse] + 741
3   com.apple.Foundation     	0x92941047 -[NSConnectionHTTPURLProtocol performHTTPHeaderRead] + 827
4   com.apple.Foundation     	0x928528a9 readStreamCallback2 + 84
5   com.apple.CoreFoundation 	0x9087bb72 _CFStreamSignalEventSynch + 281
6   com.apple.CoreFoundation 	0x9082df92 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1213
7   com.apple.CoreFoundation 	0x9082dace CFRunLoopRunInMode + 61
8   com.apple.Foundation     	0x92826a0f +[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionInternal) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 259
9   com.apple.Foundation     	0x927f12e0 forkThreadForFunction + 123
10  libSystem.B.dylib        	0x90024147 _pthread_body + 84


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juillet 2007)

M&#234;me probl&#232;me et je suis egalement en 10.4.9 sur mon Pwb. J'ai aussi le probl&#232;me en 10.4.10 sur mon Imac G5...

@ntx: les deux mon capitaine : Wifi sur une connexion ADSL (Freebox).


----------



## ntx (3 Juillet 2007)

Et vous vous connectez comment : ADSL, RTC, Wifi ?
Quelles sont les derni&#232;res modifications apport&#233;es au syst&#232;me ou &#224; Safari ? Parce qu'un bug &#231;a n'appara&#238;t par le miracle du saint esprit


----------



## Calor45 (3 Juillet 2007)

ADSL en ethernet avec un modem routeur Linksys

Derniere mise à jour avant apparition du bug :

- Mise a jour 10.4.10
- Mise a jour sécurité Osx

Via le menu "mise a jour logiciel"

Apparition du bug 48H aprés la màj sécurité, je me rappel plus si j'ai éteint le mac entre, pas d'autres changements ou d'installation de logiciels / plugins


----------



## oliMac (3 Juillet 2007)

Hello,

j'ai le même pb depuis aujourd'hui. iMac Intel OSX 10.4.10, Safari 2.

heeelp!


----------



## Nanaky (4 Juillet 2007)

Perso j'avais fait toutes les dernières mise à jour ! 
La seul solution que j'ai trouvé c'est d'installer Safari 3 !
Quelqu'un à t il essayé d'installé S3 puis de le désinstaller pour S2 (avec le désintaller du site d'apple) ?


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Juillet 2007)

'

Si vous avez install&#233; PicLens, supprimez le ou mettez le &#224; jour...

http://www.piclens.com/safari/

'+


----------



## Calor45 (4 Juillet 2007)

HIP HIP HIP HOURRA !!!

Mise à jour effectué de PicLens en 1.5Beta

Aucun probleme maintenant avec Safari

Merci Le Gognol !!!


----------



## gregor1406 (4 Juillet 2007)

Merci Le Gognol, le probl&#232;me a disparu !


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juillet 2007)

Gognol for president !  Gognol c'est bon, mangez-en !


----------



## zlooj (4 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Je devenais fou depuis ce matin : plantage systématique de Safari, sauf quand celui-ci n'avait pas de connexion internet. 
Maintenance, techtool, onyx, autorisations réparées, virage des pref de safari, réinitialisation, puis ré-installation de safari à l'aide de Pacifist, rien n'y a fait.

En fait il s'agissait bien de PicLens pas à jour.

Qu'un add-on comme ça foute autant le bazar, ça mérite.. je sais pas mais ça le mérite !

Merci à vous, à MacGé et à gognol ! Oué oué, Gognol président c'est clair !


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Juillet 2007)

Merci merci ! :rose: :love: En fait j'ai constaté le même problème que vous sur l'iBook de ma copine, et après avoir fait tout ce qui était possible j'ai fini par trouvé le truc sur les forums d'Apple. Le piège avec PicLens c'est qu'on l'oublie facilement, et qu'on est donc persuadé de ne pas avoir installé de plugins tiers...

'+


----------



## 2-fre (4 Juillet 2007)

Bien vue... félicitations... du coup moi j'l'est viré...


----------



## intra (4 Juillet 2007)

Et moi que j'ai reinstall&#233; mon systeme pour corriger ce probleme. Heureusement en mettant tout a zero j'en ai profitt&#233; pour mettre tout a jour... entre autres PicLens.....


----------



## mak2 (4 Juillet 2007)

Salut à tous!
Même pb chez moi depuis hier. Safari 2.0.4 + 10.4.9. Ça quitte au bout de quelques secondes. J'avais tout essayé et ça ne changeais rien. 

Merci à Gognol pour PicLens. 

J'ai fait la màj Piclens 1.5.3 et le Safari tient le coup avec des petits couacs par moment. 
Il me fait encore des "j't'quitte inopinément".........
Je pense que le mieux est de carrément supprimer Piclens jusqu'à une version plus compatible.


----------



## ange (4 Juillet 2007)

Merci à Gognol pour PicLens. 

Ok, rest eà comprendre pourquoi cela s'est mis à planter d'un coup et surtout pourquoi au lancement de Safari PicLens va le web ???


----------



## zlooj (6 Juillet 2007)

Oui je viens de d&#233;sinstaller PicLens carr&#233;ment parce que Safari plantait encore de temps en temps (inopin&#233;ment !).
Merci parce que vraiment je ne me souvenais plus avoir install&#233; de tiers.


----------



## Marcmaniac (6 Juillet 2007)

Je dis chapeau Le Gognol !

J'ai un imac g5 en 10.4.10, un imac inetl en 10.4.9 et un imac intel en 10.4.10 et après avoir retiré Piclens, ça marche nikel de partout !
Le Gognol mes respects à ta mère


----------

